# wieght



## Mist1kaL (16 Aug 2005)

How much do u have to weigh to be in the CF? what if your over the # do u have to lose weight or will they still accept you in


----------



## Bert (16 Aug 2005)

There is no weight specification in recruitment.  However, excess weight may affect performance
during the fitness test.  The bottom line is applicant must pass the fitness test and be medically fit.


----------



## dgrayca (17 Aug 2005)

for example, the heavier you are, the harder a push-up is going to be.

You still need to do the same number of push-ups as the candidate next to you who is the same age, sex and about 1/2 your weight.

Just make sure you can pass the fitness test.


----------



## TheMachine (28 Aug 2005)

Your weight is refered to as Body Mass Index. The chart is on the physical fitness guide. If your in the red, it could mean your not physically active enough.


----------



## Franko (28 Aug 2005)

BMI is not an accurate way to guage someone's physical fitness...as was proved beyond a shadow of a doubt in the late '80 in the CF. Alot of solid, physically fit soldiers were kicked out because of it.

My pers experience.....

I was hiting the gym alot back then, wrestling too. I was 5' 7" weighing in at 180 lbs. My body fat was at 6% (I was put into a dunk tank, pinch with calipers, weighed etc at the Sports sciences department at U de M un Moncton)

Went in for the new BMI test for fitness...came out with a *32*   :

I could do pushups until the cows come home...situps were a breeze...chinups were a yawn. I was benching a bit over 200 for a warm up. (I wish I was in the same shape now   :  )

The MO said I had to loose weight. My reply was "You point to it and I'll get rid of it....Sir"

I am convinced the idiot who came up with the idea of the BMI should be shot and hung.

*Mist1kal,*
Do your best during the testing. If need be start working out before. Good luck.

Regards


----------



## Island Ryhno (28 Aug 2005)

Very well said Franko, at 5'11" and 280lbs I'm a fat b*stard by BMI standards somewhere around *40*  : Yet, I'm working on a 5k run 3-4x week, I do Judo and TKD 2x per week. I lift weights 4x week and I play ice hockey 4x week. But hey, those guys with the right bmi will kick my ass on bmq right?


----------



## Fry (28 Aug 2005)

Weight has nothing to do with it at all. I know a guy who's about 5'7 - 5'8 and about 260-270. Does barely any working out at all, but he can certainly run and do pushups for a big dude! It's f*cking insane! 

As for BMQ, I would most definately expect Ryhno to kick my ass at the PT. I'm lucky if I run a few times a week. Hectic life schedule sucks.


----------



## TheMachine (28 Aug 2005)

Its a fact the heavier you are the more likely your going to have health problems. LBM (lean body mass) is the way to go. If you are increasing LBM, you are going the right way for physical activitys such as cardio, weight training and sports. Also, nutrition and overall health are improving. Strength, endurance and stamina from fat is much less compared to muscle.  Also, muscle weighs more than fat; therefore muscle is much stronger than fat. Its simple: muscle appears from a built routine; so, muscle shows your body IS nourishing and training.


----------



## Fry (28 Aug 2005)

Endomorphs, ectomorphs, and mesomorphs. 


Some people are big and will always be big. They can be healthy. Now, overweight out of shape people are unhealthy.


----------



## TheMachine (28 Aug 2005)

I was explaining fat vs muscle. I wouldnt say "out of shape people are unhealthy", Fry. Its all about improving, maintaining and enhancing health. 

Heres a link to our governments healthy living strategy (Phase I of the Healthy Living Strategy development emphasizes healthy eating, physical acivity and their relationship to healthy weights.) 
http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/hl-vs-strat/hl-vs/index.html


----------



## Island Ryhno (28 Aug 2005)

"It's a fact the heavier you are the more likely you are to have health problems" 

Weight is not the issue there poncho, it's fat or unhealthy weight, I suppose you're going to tell me that a 250lb body builder is more likely to have problems because he's "heavy" The BMI is a non starter, NFL super elite athletes are considered obese by it...Ray Lewis, Edgerrin James, Jamal Lewis all tubbies.

Strenght, endurance and stamina (which are the same thing) have nothing to do with fat. How can you compare it to muscle? Fat is excess stored energy, calories that your body doesn't need so it stores it. When people lose weight they do it through caloric deficiency and use of excess stored energy. 

Ah yes, the government, that bastion of truth and healthy living, who have been telling us for 30 years to not eat any fat and store up on that bread son, it's good eatin'


----------



## TheMachine (28 Aug 2005)

Stored fat means one is slowing and weighing his metabolism down = not burning fat and weakening the heart = bad news for cardio. Linebackers are prone to diabetes and many other diseases that a running back never gets. I said from the start, increase physical activities and that includes bodybuilding. Every kind of exercise has a different benifit to the body. For example, Yoga focuses on concentration and stretching, Hockey builds cardio and legs, A football linebacker builds upper body strength, a good bodybuilder, which I am a great fan of, isolates and builds every body part. Losing and gaining weight has alot more to do than storing/burning calories including excercise, protein, fat and carbohydrate, vitamins and minerals intake. Everyone has a different body type, eating and exercise routine. Finding the amount of nutrition and exercise to make acceptable levels of physical fitness is great. But adjusting exercise, protein, calories, carbohydrates, fat, vitamins and minerals accordingly to see better gains in physical fitness is tricky and takes YEARS of experience.


----------



## Island Ryhno (28 Aug 2005)

"Linebackers are prone to diabetes and many other diseases that a running back never gets."  Prove it. Do you even know what a linebacker is? You may be getting your positions mixed up.

"Losing and gaining weight has alot more to do than storing/burning calories including excercise, protein, fat and carbohydrate, vitamins and minerals intake."

Caloric intake - energy expulsion = weight loss or gain. Eat more than you put out? Gain weight. Eat less than you put out? Lose weight. Explain what vitamins and minerals have to do with weight loss or gain?


"physical fitness is tricky and takes YEARS of experience."

And your YEARS of experience?


----------



## TheMachine (29 Aug 2005)

meant to say lineman

Canadas food guide to healthy living explains how much carbs, protein, vitamins and minerals you should be eating a day. Calories are supposed to come from a healthy combination of the 4 food groups. If you align your calories to the amount of exercise your doing, than you wont lose (burn excess calories and muscle) or gain weight (store excess calories into fat) . 

Over 10, but im still trying to improve


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

Out of shape people are... unhealthy yes. 


There is no way you can look some out of shape person in the eye and tell them that being out of shape is healthy, because it isn't. If it was, the CF wouldn't implement standards to make sure that people are fit and in shape prior to applying, during training, and throughout their career.


----------



## Island Ryhno (29 Aug 2005)

Look, I don't know what your trying to prove here. Your statements are all in gobblygook. "If you align your calories to the amount of exercise your doing, than you wont lose (burn excess calories and muscle) or gain weight (store excess calories into fat) . " What kind of statement is that, what does that mean? You also babbled about vitamins and minerals having to do with weight loss, could you explain how? You said that fat weighed more than muscle, can you explain this? You just type nonsense, and some people will come on here and read your nonsense. You told someone on another thread that he should build up his chest and shoulder muscles because of his bad elbow. Can you make any clarity with your posts, it seems to me you just type stuff that you think is sophisticated and you think other people will think is sophisticated. With your 10 years of fitness experience you are trying to tell people on here about vitamins and minerals and other foolishness. Here's the straight down, excess calories, no matter if they are carbs or proteins or fats get stored as energy, excess energy which turns into body fat. If you want to lose weight, you need a caloric deficit, one pound of fat is 3500 calories folks, there are 7 days in a week, if you eat 500 less calories per day, you'll lose a pound a week. Add some exercise daily and you may even exceed that. It has nothing to do with anything else.


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

Yeah, I didn't really understand that part either...


----------



## TheMachine (29 Aug 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Look, I don't know what your trying to prove here. Your statements are all in gobblygook. "If you align your calories to the amount of exercise your doing, than you wont lose (burn excess calories and muscle) or gain weight (store excess calories into fat) . " What kind of statement is that, what does that mean? You also babbled about vitamins and minerals having to do with weight loss, could you explain how? You said that fat weighed more than muscle, can you explain this? You just type nonsense, and some people will come on here and read your nonsense. You told someone on another thread that he should build up his chest and shoulder muscles because of his bad elbow. Can you make any clarity with your posts, it seems to me you just type stuff that you think is sophisticated and you think other people will think is sophisticated. With your 10 years of fitness experience you are trying to tell people on here about vitamins and minerals and other foolishness. Here's the straight down, excess calories, no matter if they are carbs or proteins or fats get stored as energy, excess energy which turns into body fat. If you want to lose weight, you need a caloric deficit, one pound of fat is 3500 calories folks, there are 7 days in a week, if you eat 500 less calories per day, you'll lose a pound a week. Add some exercise daily and you may even exceed that. It has nothing to do with anything else.



Im not trying to bring people down like im reading in your recent posts. Im trying to help. What kind non sense is in me saying fat weighed more than muscle? Do you actually read posts or scooble through them? Another person his elbow hurts when doing push ups and I replied work out those 2 to put less stress on his elbows. Scoobled through that too, did ya. Plus more information is better than less, thats why I included the vitamins and minerals. Vitamins E, B, and C antioxidents are good for cardio and so are minerals. They should be watched in every diet. Calorie intake is directly related to amount of exercise, weight, height and age. I have an excel spreadsheet if anyone wants one. And everything ive stated was on topic and had to do with weight.


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

and the battle is on!

I still disagree with your stance that out of shape people are healthy. ;D


----------



## TheMachine (29 Aug 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> and the battle is on!
> 
> I still disagree with your stance that out of shape people are healthy. ;D



Did I say they were healthy fry really read my post. I said overwieght people are more likely to develop health problems. and thats a fact!. I just didnt enjoy it when you said being overweight/ out of shape is unhealthy, because its all about improving, enhancing and maintaining weight...


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

IR said:
			
		

> I was explaining fat vs muscle. I wouldnt say "out of shape people are unhealthy", Fry.



You would not say "Out of shape people are unhealthy". So you would go and say "Out of shape people are healthy" ?


As Ryhno mentioned, BMI means d*ck all.

Back up these facts with some good reliable sources and I will admit you're 100% completely in the right.


----------



## TheMachine (29 Aug 2005)

Omg. Ok this is it Fry if you dont get it fine. When you merely said out of shape people are unhealthy that demonstrated to me, Especially, a non team player trait. When I see out of shape people you think i say your out of shape your unhealthy? NO!. I say whats your diet like? Do you play sports? Exercise? Nice abs! Things like that - team player traits ok. Its anti social to say what you said. Get it?


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

IR said:
			
		

> Omg. Ok this is it Fry if you dont get it fine. When you merely said out of shape people are unhealthy that demonstrated to me, Especially, a non team player trait. When I see out of shape people you think i say your out of shape your unhealthy? NO!. I say whats your diet like? Do you play sports? Exercise? Nice abs! Things like that - team player traits ok. Its anti social to say what you said. Get it?




If I see someone, I usually don't comment on what shape they're in.

IR...

You're right, I don't get it.



			
				IR said:
			
		

> Its anti social to say what you said. Get it?




....what?


----------



## Island Ryhno (29 Aug 2005)

IR said:
			
		

> Im not trying to bring people down like im reading in your recent posts.
> What kind non sense is in me saying fat weighed more than muscle?
> Do you actually read posts or scooble through them?
> thats why I included the vitamins and minerals. Vitamins E, B, and C antioxidents are good for cardio and so are minerals. They should be watched in every diet.
> Calorie intake is directly related to amount of exercise, weight, height and age. I have an excel spreadsheet if anyone wants one. And everything ive stated was on topic and had to do with weight.



Ok let's go through this point by point,  
1) Yes, you caught me, I'm really into bringing people down on the internet, I'm an internet tough guy. I believe Infanteer has my magazine somewhere. And if you're talking about the newbies on here that posted 10 different topics in an hour, well they got banned, so do you think I was too hard on them?

2) Prove to me that a pound of muscle weighs more than a pound of fat. Show me a scientific equation that proves one pound of something is heavier than one pound of something else. 


3) I read all your posts, that's why we are having this discussion because your posts are just based on your opinion and you have no fact. Like I said, you post and try to make it sound complex so people will believe you. It has no basis in reality.

4)Antioxidents such as vitamin E, B and C and minerals are good for cardio? Now you see, that has no basis in reality at all, your just posting bs. Antioxidants and vitamins don't have anything to do with cardio. Antioxidants are fighters of free radicals in the body, they are thought to prevent diseases such as cancer and stroke. Vitamins do way too many things to list, but aiding in your cardiovascular fitness is not one of them.

5) Oh this is a good one, yes calorie intake is related to all those things. However, if you want to lose weight, you need to have a calorie reduction in some form, be it exercise or diet or both. One pound of fat is equal to 3500 calories, if you want to lose one pound you need to find a way to rid yourself of 3500 calories, it doesn't matter how big you are or what you do, 3500 calories is 3500 calories. Now if you reduce your caloric intake by 500 calories per day for 7 days a week you'll lose a pound. Also add some exercise and you will lose more, it's not that complicated. I bet your magic spreadsheet has a different solution.


----------



## IcEPiCk (29 Aug 2005)

Only one thing I can add here.



> Antioxidents such as vitamin E, B and C and minerals are good for cardio? Now you see, that has no basis in reality at all, your just posting bs. Antioxidants and vitamins don't have anything to do with cardio. Antioxidants are fighters of free radicals in the body, they are thought to prevent diseases such as cancer and stroke. Vitamins do way too many things to list, but aiding in your cardiovascular fitness is not one of them.



Antioxidants get rid of the free radicals produced in your system from intense work outs.  They can be found in the skins of many fruits (the redder the apple the better it is for you) and vegetables, though supplementing isnt a bad thing...  Some multivitamins you take come with herbal extracts that speed up your metabolism.


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

Apparently, I'm not a 'team player' and I'm 'anti-social' ...?? Because I have a clear understanding of being healthy.

Ugh, slowly going I am crazy...


----------



## paracowboy (29 Aug 2005)

IR,
your posts make no sense, either from a scientific or grammatical standpoint. I don't understand what you're trying to say. I do know that from what I have managed to decipher, you have a very shaky understanding of the human body, how it works, and what you should do to improve it's performance.


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> IR,
> your posts make no sense, either from a scientific or grammatical standpoint. I don't understand what you're trying to say. I do know that from what I have managed to decipher, you have a very shaky understanding of the human body, how it works, and what you should do to improve it's performance.




Very true. I mainly don't understand what you're trying to say IR, because I'm having a hard time reading your posts. However, from what I can...decode, I don't agree with.


----------



## TheMachine (29 Aug 2005)

Cardiovascular disease is proven scientifically to be from vitamin and mineral deficiency. I have a book on cellular medicine written by a registered by an MD. Vitamins and minerals cure and prevent cardiovascular disease. A pound of muscle is denser than fat, so for the same pound it occupies less space. 

Most of us are born capable of being just as cardiovascularly strong as professional NFL players with proper nutrition and conditioning. 

I appreciate the time you are taking with me to discuss weight; cardio, nutrition, and exercise.

Sorry for being unclear.


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

this is just going nowhere. mods, can you lock this?


----------



## Mineguy (29 Aug 2005)

Hey Mistikal,

Sorry I have just read your question after this post evolved:

How much do u have to weigh to be in the CF? what if your over the # do u have to lose weight or will they still accept you in

My 2 cents:

You of course need to meet all basic requirments first. Period. But then "Youre in"....

Dont worry about it. If you can pass the basic medical requirments you should be ok. For example I doubt they will let people away with this now as they really are picky now with recruits (which i think is half the problem with recruiting and with trying to sell the forces as a "good job" instead of a "99.9% need not apply catch") but in 1991 I was not even up to the level required for weight. I got on the scales, they said, "How much do you wanna weigh?"..i said "what?"..they said, "Do you wanna weigh 15 pounds more?"...I said "Yes" and that was that...I was then the"right" weight on paper and on to training...

If I was 15 Pounds too light, by the time I got fed into the army sausage machine ...started heavy manual labor like Building Bridges, filling sandbags and other Engineer stuff and team player mentality I was a much smarter and happier bigger individual in a short time and 10 times harder mentally and physically then just a short time before.I really felt good. I think that for some people, before they got in the army they just didnt do anything that would make them actually eat enough or stay in shape etc..well, when you get in the army even if youre just on the nose to pass the weight requirment,or if youre almost over it youll work hard, be tired and youll eat ( and youll loose weight if youre a few pounds heavier or youll gain it )trust me...I liked the routine the army gave me...it works...

Being a smaller guy as well, you gotta push yourself and once people know who you are and how you can drive it when youre tired and do a good job nobody will even glance at you for your weight but you darn well gotta be able to do your job. I saw some big and small guys even in the Engineers who were lazy and weak as heck and shut down when they were tired. I saw some big guys who everybody pointed   at as out of shape that were hard as nails and could push it! I think the team needs the guys of all sizes just like the elephant and the mouse in the fable.

I personally think its all about   personal drive so if youre lighter or need to loose a few lbs dont sweat it. Not about whats behind you or whats in front( i.e am i too small or light)   but whats inside. Think that and nothing will stop you with things like this that smaller size people worry about.

My 2 cents,

Hope it helps.


----------



## paracowboy (29 Aug 2005)

Mist and to you wannabe's who are thinking of enlisting...
overweight, underweight, or juuuust right, it's all irrelevent to the CF! Suck it up, and do it. You may regret it later, you may not. But, I guarantee you would always regret not trying. If it were easy,anybody could do it, and it wouldn't be worth doing, would it?
It ain't about weight, height, hair colour, or fashion sense! It's about guttin' out the hard stuff, and overcoming whatever gets thrown at you. It's about making your nation safe and protecting the helpless by killin' dirtbags. Either you got the parts, or you don't. And there's only one way you'll know.
Your call.


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

good ol' copy/paste. Wish people would try a 'search' first. Prehaps Mike should highlight the button and put little ribbons and balloons around it or something to catch their attention :


----------



## Mineguy (29 Aug 2005)

Is that a bluestar on your noggin? ....or are you just happy to see me?.....


----------



## paracowboy (29 Aug 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> good ol' copy/paste.


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

LurkingKuna said:
			
		

> Is that a bluestar on your noggin? ....or are you just happy to see me?.....



A little bit from column A... a little bit from column B... LOL. Bluestar rocks.


----------



## TheMachine (30 Aug 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Mist and to you wannabe's who are thinking of enlisting...
> overweight, underweight, or juuuust right, it's all irrelevent to the CF! Suck it up, and do it. You may regret it later, you may not. But, I guarantee you would always regret not trying. If it were easy,anybody could do it, and it wouldn't be worth doing, would it?
> It ain't about weight, height, hair colour, or fashion sense! It's about guttin' out the hard stuff, and overcoming whatever gets thrown at you. It's about making your nation safe and protecting the helpless by killin' dirtbags. Either you got the parts, or you don't. And there's only one way you'll know.
> Your call.



I understand. I just get carried away with whats in my diet. Should I even care about that?


----------



## paracowboy (30 Aug 2005)

IR said:
			
		

> I understand. I just get carried away with whats in my diet. Should I even care about that?


of course you should. Absolutely. The body is the most complex machine created, and the better the fuel, the better it runs. You wouldn't put Regular gas, or worse Diesel into a Ferarri Countach, right? You should to eat healthy, whenever possible. (You should certainly try to do so a lot harder than I do. If my wife or the Cooks aren't there to feed me, I live on Tostitos, cereal, ice cream and beer.)

The first thing you need to do is educate yourself a bit more. And this is one area where bodybuilding excells: diet. I'm not saying eat what they do, but following the guidelines with some common sense has kept my pants' waist the same size, even though I've gained nearly 50 lbs in the past 10 years.


----------



## Mineguy (30 Aug 2005)

So true...

I gained 20 kg since 1991...for me all i needed was someone like the cooks to cook for me and a steady diet of hard work also prescribed at work coincedentally! 

Just some of my own experience....

Now when i am working in africa for example once with the SPLA/UN (Sudanese Peoples Liberation Army/UN Demining team) for a year and a half, it can be rough cos soemtimes you dont get proper vegtables or food AT ALL..i once lived on one task isolated clearing an AT minefeild road task deep in sudan on lentils and bread for about 2 months, no showers, no air conditioning, in a pup tent in some serious indian country...with a little tomatoes and potatoes WHEN I could get them ..of course there was always goat to eat...killed with slowey with a hammer in their usual manner and rubbery as a tire so one could only say thats how it was killed after having to chew 100 times...and limited limited water.....and after a while until supply and log caught up but i really felt my body suffer, i got sick felt like crap, but hadda keep going, this was like nothing i had ever experienced in the army....vitamins and drive I think were all that kept me alive!!lol...my wife really learned how it is not to have food as well during the war in croatia...I know of a deceased canadian HVO soldier and some other internationals who ate jam and bread for weeks while fighting at close quarters in central bosnia in searing heat....so, you can drive yourself but your health will pay for it, and tjhat goes the same for feeding   abad diet into the machine!

I also had the oppurtuniy to eat local food as well during that period, We used to catch and barbecue Locusts tied in a bundle and salted, tasted just like bbq shrimp and is extreemly good for you. The locals say it cures tuburculoisis...I also had Bees!!....it was diffrent to try. I can see how people fall apart as the life expectany is so low down there and people who are 30 look 65....most only live till 40.....thats because they lack the important things like a good diet and minerals and vitamins..... 

Now when im home on leave I live on the balkans and medeterrainian diet which is actually pretty healthy and I feel great....

For sure it really counts what you feed into yoursefl!!!!

I still think that following a good diet and hard work will see only improvment if you need it, hence why i wanna get out of here and back to work as im gettign soft at home drinking slivovijica and machiato!...the recipe for myself is action, if im at home too long after a while i really get lazy and dont eat right and i suffer...


----------



## Franko (30 Aug 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> this is just going nowhere. mods, can you lock this?



If it keeps up...you got it.

Keep it clean troops.

Regards


----------

